# heart broken



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

I was on the 51st rock groin in Gtown Sunday morning and saw a heart breaker. First off, Ive never seen a juvenile Tarpon in Gtown waters before and I grew up there and have always wondered where the little ones were.

Anyway, a guy next to me hooks about a 12-15 pounder and plays it up next to the rocks. One of his buddies gets down close and starts snatching at the line ( meanwhile Im standing 10 feet behind them offering a landing net to them) and finally breaks the fish off.

It was a fish of a lifetime and would have made a heckuva picture. In retrospect the fish probably deserved better than what woulda happened should they have gotten it outta the water


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

I was in Matagarda last weekend we watched huge tarpon feed all day about 200 yards off the beach right in front of us (didn't see any small ones). My friend kayaked out and immediately hooked up with one but it broke off immediately. I then went out and tried myself only to cut off by what I think was mackarel. Anyway, was a blast to see them and their size is awe inspiring. I would think hooking up with one of those in a kayak would be somewhat dangerous.


----------

